
Adobe Discontinues PhoneGap and PhoneGap Build - jeremiahlee
https://blog.phonegap.com/update-for-customers-using-phonegap-and-phonegap-build-cc701c77502c
======
ghenne
My team has been working on a modern alternative for a few months now. With a
couple months of beta under our belts, we’re ready to go live tomorrow (Aug
11) at noon EST. Our goal is an easy-to-use standalone service. Visit us at
[https://volt.build](https://volt.build) to sign up and start building! New
signups are free for 30 days.

PS. I've been a PG user since 2010. Many fond memories of the early days!

~~~
ghenne
Here's the Migration Guide:

[https://volt.build/news/2020/08/12/migrating-from-
phonegap.h...](https://volt.build/news/2020/08/12/migrating-from-
phonegap.html)

------
yesimahuman
End of an era, truly. We're ready to help PhoneGap and PhoneGap Build devs
migrate to the Ionic platform and avoid any disruption!

Our cloud build service Appflow is a 1-1 alternative for PhoneGap Build but
with some awesome additional features like live updating and app store
submission. More info: [https://ionicframework.com/blog/phonegap-build-no-
longer-mai...](https://ionicframework.com/blog/phonegap-build-no-longer-
maintained-by-adobe/)

